# FreeBSD Current w/ Xorg & Nvidia



## i716 (Feb 10, 2018)

Hello,

I was trying to install the latest Current on a machine w/ a Nvidia K600 (it does have onboard Intel graphics as well). Unfortunately I am unable to startx as it either complains about "No screens found" or another error message related to framebuffer mode. 

As layed out in the installation manual, first I did not run nvidia-configuration or xorg -config. That leaves me with no xorg.conf. So I ran nvidia-configuration and I get an xorg.conf. 

Any ideas?


----------



## ldgc (Feb 10, 2018)

Hi i716 
Please read Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------



## scottro (Feb 10, 2018)

Unfortunately, the FreeBSD Handbook is often, especially when discussing 3rd party programs, out of date or missing necessary information.  For NVidia, untested by me on CURRENT  (which, as pensador_13 points out, is unsupported on these forums, but  necessary for decent performance on laptops less than 2-3 years old, I've had the best success with the NVidia tutorial on these forums at  https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/52311

If not running a laptop however, I would stick to RELEASE.   If it's a laptop with both Intel and NVidia, you can look around the forums, but I _think_ (I don't have such a machine so never paid close attention) that you may have to stick with the Intel card, in which case, I have a little walkthrough at http://srobb.net/freebsdintel.html


----------

